# HEY! Someone patience ? romance/fantasy rpg partner searching



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm totally new here
I love rpg and I really want to meet You, but my english is..bad. 
Thats why I look for someone patience and who tell me about furryworld what I must to know.
My OC now is Bastian
http://mikado13.deviantart.com/art/Bastian-628876481

If someone are interested, I can give the moon


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Huehue. My english sucks quite a bit too XD


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

Julen said:


> Huehue. My english sucks quite a bit too XD


so we can sucks language together XD


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Yaaaaaay


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Sign me up friendo


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikado222 said:


> Hey guys, I'm totally new here
> I love rpg and I really want to meet You, but my english is..bad.
> Thats why I look for someone patience and who tell me about furryworld what I must to know.
> My OC now is Bastian
> ...


 wat


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

swooz said:


> wat


what wat? @_@


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Sign me up friendo


OK, I follow you @u@


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikado222 said:


> If someone are interested, I can give the moon


Please don't


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

I guess I'll go nuts here too, hehe...
=> forums.furaffinity.net: My First RP Thread
Check the handsome son of a bitch named Jin Lust-Sin and you'll see my fursona LOL


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Check the handsome son of a bitch named Jin Lust-Sin


LIES



XD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Julen said:


> LIES
> 
> 
> 
> XD


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


Please kill me.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

swooz said:


> Please kill me.


Can't do, my godmother taught me to protect people, not that : x


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

swooz said:


> Please kill me.


WAKE ME UP 
WAKE ME UP INSIDE
CAN'T WAKE UP
WAKE ME UP INSIDE
SAAAAAAAVE MEEEEEE


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

Julen said:


> WAKE ME UP
> WAKE ME UP INSIDE
> CAN'T WAKE UP
> WAKE ME UP INSIDE
> SAAAAAAAVE MEEEEEE


FROM DA NOTHIN I BECOME!!


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

swooz said:


> FROM DA NOTHIN I BECOME!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Julen said:


>


*dead*


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING HERE XDDD


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikado222 said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING HERE XDDD


Memes 
That's what's going on.
Memes


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikado222 said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING HERE XDDD


So you got an idea for the RP we're gonna do here ?


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

Julen said:


> Memes
> That's what's going on.
> Memes


Love you guys. I don't understant anything yet.


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikado222 said:


> Love you guys.


You're welcome 
XD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

OK, anyone got any idea 'bout what we should start ?


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> So you got an idea for the RP we're gonna do here ?


About RP. I have universe wich I want test before I start painting, writing or make comics. There's 150 years later from now. Animan - hybryds people + animals takes control on world. People are infected by virus and die very fast. People rotting from the inside. There's three nations, Animan who take care about them and try to protect people, Animan who want to people die and whatever Animan. 
Age of Animan is peace and in harmony with nature. Animans want to do Good for nature and themselves.
Cities and towns are little industrial and steampunk style, but without crude oil. (I don't have oil to power everything yet).
There's no magic yet. The magic will appear along with the invention of new , healthy human genotype .
Prof Gregory (human) is a scientistwho want to make this human genotype.

Sooo, there's very open world I think


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm very sorry for all of mistakes, you can tell me about them (I will be gratefull)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikado222 said:


> I'm very sorry for all of mistakes, you can tell me about them (I will be gratefull)


One sec, lemme proofread + fix your setting a bit...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikado222 said:


> About RP. I have universe wich I want test before I start painting, writing or make comics. There's 150 years later from now. Animan - hybryds people + animals takes control on world. People are infected by virus and die very fast. People rotting from the inside. There's three nations, Animan who take care about them and try to protect people, Animan who want to people die and whatever Animan.
> Age of Animan is peace and in harmony with nature. Animans want to do Good for nature and themselves.
> Cities and towns are little industrial and steampunk style, but without crude oil. (I don't have oil to power everything yet).
> There's no magic yet. The magic will appear along with the invention of new , healthy human genotype .
> ...


150 years into the future, Animan, a race of human-animal crossbreeds, become the dominant species of the world. The humans, however, suffer from infection caused by viruses, and their population quickly drops.
During the crisis, the Animans divide into 3 nations : "Solar Animan" look after the dying humans, "Lunar Animan" aim to push the extinction instead, and "Star Animan" is the neutral nation in between.
Age of Animan is a peaceful era that follows the rules of nature, in which the Animans want to expand the world in the names of Mother Nature. Cities and towns are rather "primal" in appearance, opposite to the expected advanced and modern-like look in the future, with one major note being that crude oil isn't used at all.

(the part about Prof Gregory inventing/perfecting this healthy human genotype is outta my league, though... I dunno how to put it into perspective at all)


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

ok.. wow thank you. So you see, that will be hard to play with me. But I see you understand everything XD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikado222 said:


> ok.. wow thank you. So you see, that will be hard to play with me. But I see you understand everything XD


I'm pro at this


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes, part about Gregory isn't important to our rp. He might be like NPC. I want to try rp normal life in these world


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Pretty hard to have "normal life" in this kind of a world in the first place already, girl XD


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Pretty hard to have "normal life" in this kind of a world in the first place already, girl XD


XD


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> 150 years into the future, Animan, a race of human-animal crossbreeds, become the dominant species of the world. The humans, however, suffer from infection caused by viruses, and their population quickly drops.
> During the crisis, the Animans divide into 3 nations : "Solar Animan" look after the dying humans, "Lunar Animan" aim to push the extinction instead, and "Star Animan" is the neutral nation in between.
> Age of Animan is a peaceful era that follows the rules of nature, in which the Animans want to expand the world in the names of Mother Nature. Cities and towns are rather "primal" in appearance, opposite to the expected advanced and modern-like look in the future, with one major note being that crude oil isn't used at all.
> 
> (the part about Prof Gregory inventing/perfecting this healthy human genotype is outta my league, though... I dunno how to put it into perspective at all)


I guess i'll have ebola (as i'm a human)


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

hahahaha
I think Animans are accustomed to this life. Like we live when our predecessors fighted in wars.


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikado222 said:


> Like we live when our predecessors fighted in wars.


Boy this rings a bell..... Jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin! XD


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

I say something wrong?


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikado222 said:


> I say something wrong?


Nah it's just a reference from older rps. Sorry if it confused you XD


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

ahh! Can you say about this rp?


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

What do you mean?


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

If I understand that what I say about war was a reference of your older rp? So maybe you can tell me something else about this rp?


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Well it was an rp that was based around a "war of species". Humans with moderm/actual weapons and vehicles (rifles, m16s, tanks etc...). And Anthros which had powers granted by mother nature (i feel like a hippie saying this) like control of the elements and all that crap. Pretty much Humans against Anthros. As simple as that XD


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

Like Avatar XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikado222 said:


> Like Avatar XDDDDDDDD


THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I TOLD HIM. NO JOKE


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

The thing now is when do we begin?


----------

